# Noch einer der aufräumt ;-)



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Hallo,
hab mal ne Kiste mit verschiedenen Teilen vollgeräumt die sich so
angesammelt haben.
Wenn wer was davon braucht, bitte ein faires Angebot.

6ES5 095-8MA05    95U-CPU                                    1x
6ES5 095-8MC02    95U-CPU 2.Ser. Schnittstelle               1x

6ES5 375-1LA21    Eprom 16K x 8 Bit                          1x

6ES5 464-8ME11    Analog Input    4x 4...20mA                1x
6ES5 464-8MD11    Analog Input    4x +/- 20mA                1x
6ES5 470-8MA11    Analog Output     2x +/- 10V               1x
6ES5 464-8MB11    Analog Input    4x +/- 1V                  2x
6ES5 380-8MA11    Timer Module    2x 0,3 - 300sec    OVP     1x
6ES5 441-8MA11    Digital Output    8x 24VDC/0,5A            2x
6ES5 452-8MR11    Relay Output    4x 30VDC/230VAC            4x
6ES5 421-8MA12    Digital Output    8x 24VDC                 1x
6ES5 440-8MA21    Digital Output    4x 24VDC/2A              1x
6ES5 482-8MA13    Digital In/Out    16x In 16x Out 24VDC     6x
6ES5 431-8MD11    Digital Input    8x 230VAC                 2x
6ES5 422-8MA11    Digital Input    16x In 24VDC              1x

6ES5 316-8MA12    Interface Module                           1x
6ES5 315-8MA11    Interface Module                           1x
6ES5 700-8MA11    Bus Module                                 9x

6ES5 777-0BC00    Sinec L1 Bus Terminal (1x ohne Stecker)    2x

6ES7 122-1BB00-0AA0    2x DO 24V/0,5A    OVP                    12x

FUJI Touchpannel UG221H-LR4 (RS232/422/485)                  1x



Thomas


----------



## Bestimmer (17 November 2008)

S5 115 Übungsrack mit Netzteil/CPU941/Interbus G4-Anschaltung/
6x 32 DI 24V 1x 

Was willste denn dafür haben?

PS: Hast du evtl ein Bild davon?


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Das Bild ;-)


----------



## -Andreas- (4 Dezember 2008)

*6ES5 470-8MA11 Analog Output*

Bitte um Preisvorschlag für die AO Baugruppe.

Gruß A.


----------



## maxi (4 Dezember 2008)

Frage:


Was ist den das? 6ES5 777-0BC00
finde das im Katalog nicht und kenne die Baugruppe nicht.

Nur so rein Interesse halber.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> 
> Was ist den das? 6ES5 777-0BC00
> ...



Sagt Dir _BT 777_ was? Die gibt es wahrscheinlich in keinem Katalog mehr .

Ein Foto gibt es z. Zt. in der *Bucht*.


----------



## thomass5 (5 Dezember 2008)

> Gerhard Bäurle 	 		 		 	Zitat:
> Zitat von *maxi*
> 
> 
> ...



genau das ist es.
Thomas


----------

